# 39' Speigel Airman / Monark Speedster



## saladshooter (Nov 26, 2017)

Howdy All

Like many of you, I was blown away when this bike surfaced back in June.  So I have to say that I am honored to be the next caretaker of this killer machine.

After all the advice given to the original owners family to not restroy this bike. I hope that I did this incredibly rare bike justice.

Enjoy
Chad


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice! First one Ive ever seen

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Congrats! I thought I might be a player but the selling price was quite a bit more than I was willing to go. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 26, 2017)

Good job Chad!

Nice to know it's now at least in the Cabe family!

To my mind this is nearly the most interesting bike that has surfaced on the forum this year.

Can I visit when I make it out your way and take a spin???:eek:


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Congrats! I thought I might be a player but the selling price was quite a bit more than I was willing to go. V/r Shawn




Well, I'm happy to hear that you feel that I paid too much for my bike. Being a super cool frame and the only one known to exist with a tank - for half the price of a deluxe prewar Schwinn, I'm comfortable with it.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice bike! Congratulations!


----------



## geosbike (Nov 26, 2017)

nice


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 26, 2017)

Great bike Chad, congrats!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 27, 2017)

Awesome bike! I've never heard of this one. Congrats on a great buy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Well, I'm happy to hear that you feel that I paid too much for my bike. Being a super cool frame and the only one known to exist with a tank - for half the price of a deluxe prewar Schwinn, I'm comfortable with it.
> 
> Thanks
> Chad



Sorry if it came across like that. I've paid some crazy money for bikes I really wanted and I'm sure others would think I paid too much. It is a unique piece and as such really hard to put a price on. I'm glad you got it and took it to the next level--looks good! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2017)

Outstanding rare beauty, Congrads!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Howdy All
> 
> Like many of you, I was blown away when this bike surfaced back in June.  So I have to say that I am honored to be the next caretaker of this killer machine.
> 
> ...



First one iv ever seen also ,Its cool . Can you post pics of the other side.Thanks for sharing the pics and Congrats


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 27, 2017)

Beautiful. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting a picture of the inside of the tank.
It's interesting the way it's strapped on.
Does the other half have the same type of corresponding trim piece?
Super cool bike!
Congrats, on the nice acquisition.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks Marty,

No the other half of the tank I'd have to guess is the same as a standard Five bar tank as it only has one fastening screw hole. From my observation, the only difference between the two tanks (Five-bar and this) themselves are the five slits cut in the top center left half for the tabs on the triangular piece to enter and be bent over to support the back half of the tank. But I'd be curious if a standard five bar tank have these slits cut in them.

Chad


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 27, 2017)

Very cool, I'd love to own the only example of a bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Thanks Marty,
> 
> No the other half of the tank I'd have to guess is the same as a standard Five bar tank as it only has one fastening screw hole. From my observation, the only difference between the two tanks (Five-bar and this) themselves are the five slits cut in the top center left half for the tabs on the triangular piece to enter and be bent over to support the back half of the tank. But I'd be curious if a standard five bar tank have these slits cut in them.
> 
> ...





Chad no standard Five Bar tank I've ever seen has the slots for the tabs. This is unique to this model. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to the Speedster Club.  I think there's only three of us on here now (yes, you have to own one to join, sorry)


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Welcome to the Speedster Club.  I think there's only three of here now (yes, you have to own one to join, sorry)
> 
> View attachment 715904




Glad to finally be accepted into the club!

Total of three I've seen on the CABE. Obviously there are more, but how many are out there? 5  7  12?


----------



## mrg (Nov 28, 2017)

Official Monark Speedster club member!


----------



## mike j (Nov 28, 2017)

Great, another elite club that I can't join.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Congrats! I thought I might be a player but the selling price was quite a bit more than I was willing to go. V/r Shawn




https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=complisult


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=complisult



Seems you tend to see the negative side of everything I post?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Seems you tend to see the negative side of everything I post?




You’re a nice guy that inadvertently communicates in a manner easily construed as negative. I’m just not that nice.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 28, 2017)

Let's get back on track.


Kickstand3 said:


> First one iv ever seen also ,Its cool . Can you post pics of the other side.Thanks for sharing the pics and Congrats




By request, the "other" side.





 

 
And thank you to @mrg for providing the proof that it existed!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 28, 2017)

I really dig that dual light setup. Can we get a shot or two of how it looks from above and/or the riders perspective?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 28, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> I really dig that dual light setup. Can we get a shot or two of how it looks from above and/or the riders perspective?




As they say at Chick-fil-A, My pleasure.

Love this bike...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks hombre, very cool. 

PM me if you want a 39 Denver tag for it, I have a couple of extras.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 28, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Howdy All
> 
> Like many of you, I was blown away when this bike surfaced back in June.  So I have to say that I am honored to be the next caretaker of this killer machine.
> 
> ...



Very nice!  Great Catch..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks again for sharing the photos . So Cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ballooney (Nov 28, 2017)

Very cool bike...love all the pics.  Now ditch the white walls and go black on black


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2017)

ballooney said:


> Very cool bike...love all the pics.  Now ditch the white walls and go black on black




That was my plan and why I bought these last week. But we'll see...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 29, 2017)

I keep coming back to look at this bike. It's so unique! Thank you for the various angle photos. You're fortunate to have this bike in your collection.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 29, 2017)

ballooney said:


> Very cool bike...love all the pics.  Now ditch the white walls and go black on black



Oh hell yeah, black tires matter.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 29, 2017)

This one looks like a good match to the condition of your unique bike. Just PM me your address and it’s all yours.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2017)

This bike has to be the best find of the year for sure! My favorite anyway.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 716737
> 
> This one looks like a good match to the condition of your unique bike. Just PM me your address and it’s all yours.



That’s an awesome gesture!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 29, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> As they say at Chick-fil-A, My pleasure.
> 
> Love this bike...
> View attachment 716494 View attachment 716495 View attachment 716496 View attachment 716497 View attachment 716503



That dual light setup is cool. Great pic's too.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 716737
> 
> This one looks like a good match to the condition of your unique bike. Just PM me your address and it’s all yours.




Wow Eric! That is frickin awesome! I really appreciate it!!

Thank you!
Chad


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

I must have been asleep but just realized this bike is probably either a '40 but more likely a '41. The reasons I think this is that the spring fork, badge, and tank graphics are all indicative of a '41 model. I know the 26X was released in '39 with a 'pencil' fork but don't know that I've seen a Speedster with the pencil fork. Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I must have been asleep but just realized this bike is probably either a '40 but more likely a '41. The reasons I think this is that the spring fork, badge, and tank graphics are all indicative of a '41 model. I know the 26X was released in '39 with a 'pencil' fork but don't know that I've seen a Speedster with the pencil fork. Thoughts? V/r Shawn




I questioned the year myself. The story goes, that the original owner bought in '39, I'm trying to gather more information about him. But memories fade... Are there only parts that hint to dating Monarks or serial numbers as well?

I would LOVE to know where the ad posted above came from. As my bike matches the ad bike perfectly...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2017)

Check the Monark book


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Check the Monark book




The ad is in the previous version of Monark book. Not in mine. But as I understand it doesn't contain any more info to go along with the picture. Whomever created the book could hopefully answer the question...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm going to correct myself and say I'm almost certain this is a '40. The ad Mark posted does not show up in the Monark book. Speaking of the book the reference I'm using is the 2012 Revision and all page numbers will be from that book. So why do I think this is a '40? As I mentioned before the tank graphic is one thing that points to '40 - '41 although this graphic actually does appear in '39 on at least one model (Model GT 497-top of pg 39).

Most '39s have the serial number punched crudely into the frame tube underneath the crank hanger. From '40 on most are small, uniform numbers on the left rear drop out.

The Model 493 GT is shown directly under that and is what we generally refer to as the 26X. Notice both of these bikes have the 'pencil' spring fork which is a '39 only feature of all Monark models using a spring fork. Another feature peculiar to '39 is the wedge type seat post. Notice from '40 on in the book where all the racks attach to the seat binder. Most '39s use a McCauley nine hole with the universal front mount.

A key thing that points to '40 or later on this bike is the badge. In 1940 the Airman badge changed (see pics below). Also most, but not all, '39s had flat fender braces. The book does not even show a Speedster type model until the '40 Airman Jubilee "Streamline" Specials (pg 41). Lastly the bottom of page 42 shows the "Speedster" but you will notice a lot of '41 only features--namely the guard, fenderlite, and "extra deep crescent fenders".

Lastly I want to publicly apologize to Chad for my initial comment which came across a little snarky. Chad stepped up to the plate, swung, and hit a home run and I commend him. Chad has certainly spent the time, money, and energy on this crown jewel and I'm grateful that this bike was not restored as the hobby would have suffered for it. V/r Shawn





1939 Airman Badge




1940 Airman Badge


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm going to correct myself and say I'm almost certain this is a '40. The ad Mark posted does not show up in the Monark book. Speaking of the book the reference I'm using is the 2012 Revision and all page numbers will be from that book. So why do I think this is a '40? As I mentioned before the tank graphic is one thing that points to '40 - '41 although this graphic actually does appear in '39 on at least one model (Model GT 497-top of pg 39).
> 
> Most '39s have the serial number punched crudely into the frame tube underneath the crank hanger. From '40 on most are small, uniform numbers on the left rear drop out.
> 
> ...




My SN is under the crank hanger "78998".



@mrg said that the ad came from page 45 of 121 of the Monark book printed in Oct of 2002. I have the 2012 version. It's almost like the editor of the book replaced the Speedster picture on page 45 with the Five-Bar on the newer book since up till now the bike "never really existed". So why reference it in the new book?

Does anyone know who compiled the original book?

Thank you Shawn for the information, this bike definitely is the crown Jewel in my collection.

Chad


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2017)

my book has 5 unnumbered pages in the beginning with descriptions then 12 pages with photographs of Monarks then all the rest of the pages are red paper?, the one in the pic (obviously not a 38) is on page 2, I don't see anything about what finish the rims had but both in this thread have painted ( mine had chrome script square Lobdell's with nipple bumps and Schwinn script front hub when I got it) so my have to switch mine when I find OG black ones, as far as your tires a set of faded WW with those black rims/bike would look great and the came on it OG. but I think bikehorders need black walls with those white rims. I have only seen 4 of these bikes total in 35 yrs. including the pic of the repainted one in the book, oh ya, mine is badged as  Monark.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 30, 2017)

Killer bike. Congrats on a great score!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 30, 2017)

mrg said:


> my book has 5 unnumbered pages in the beginning with descriptions then 12 pages with photographs of Monarks then all the rest of the pages are red paper?, the one in the pic (obviously not a 38) is on page 2, I don't see anything about what finish the rims had but both in this thread have painted ( mine had chrome script square Lobdell's with nipple bumps and Schwinn script front hub when I got it) so my have to switch mine when I find OG black ones, as far as your tires a set of faded WW with those black rims/bike would look great and the came on it OG. but I think bikehorders need black walls with those white rims. I have only seen 4 of these bikes total in 35 yrs. including the pic of the repainted one in the book, oh ya, mine is badged as  Monark. View attachment 717046View attachment 717047 View attachment 717045




Not to speak poorly about those no longer with us, but seeing the author of that book would make me question any information in it that wasn't reprinted directly from the period. You pointed out the obvious 38 mislabel, and the "copywritten" prewar Schwinn list this author generated is full of problems. With so few examples out there I sympathize with those of you valiantly trying to determine fact from folklore now.


----------



## mrg (Nov 30, 2017)

Determine fact from folklore, I've noticed the same problems with most of the bike books like many pic of supposed OG bikes with new or repo parts, mis-lableing model or year etc, so as you said unless its a reprint of the original ( which also aren't 100% reliable ) take it with a grain of salt!, and determining fact from folklore on these bikes there's not much of either!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 1, 2017)

A fantastic bicycle!  I was just in Denver a couple days ago, I wish I would have made an appointment to pay homage to this beauty.  Congrats Chad!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks @Autocycleplane Eric! Looks great!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 6, 2017)

mrg said:


> but I think bikehorders need black walls with those white rims.



Yeah, I didn't realize how bad it would look until I got it all together.  Its not permanent.


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 8, 2017)

Amazing bike, glad to see and learn about the little known gems out there. Most definitely a center point of a collection, congrats! Joe


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 20, 2018)

Nearly a year later I change to the snake bellies I bought for this bike. Watcha think black or white walls?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks much tougher with the blackwalls. By far one of the coolest bikes to pop up on The Cabe...maybe the hobby!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 20, 2018)

I agree with mike! This is one cool bike!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 20, 2018)

The snake bellies fer sure!! Perfect choice, makes it look even tougher!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Oct 20, 2018)

Snakebellies


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks sinister with the snakebellies! V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2018)

Not that wild about most white walls but with dark painted rims they look good and I usually try to go with what they came with, WW, still looking for OG black painter rims for mine, ANYONE?, oh ya, your bike looks killer either way!


----------



## kreika (Oct 20, 2018)

Really liking that third picture down. Great lighting! Blackwalls look fantastic.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks guys! Definitely the snakebellies! LOVE the new look!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2018)

I just had to refresh the pictures on to the new page.
I can't get enough of this bad ass bike. Lol!


Blackwalls for sure!
In fact, the results are so striking, that this beauty has now catapulted to the top of my all time favorite bike list.
Awesome bike, Dude!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I just had to refresh the pictures on to the new page.
> I can't get enough of this bad ass bike. Lol!View attachment 886989Blackwalls for sure!
> In fact, the results are so striking, that this beauty has now catapulted to the top of my all time favorite bike list.
> Awesome bike, Dude!




I couldn't agree more Marty! 
Thank you!
Chad


----------



## SKPC (Oct 22, 2018)

Beautiful++...this is what it is all about.  Unrestored, rare, nearly perfect and universally appreciated..   Like Bo Dereck running on a beach...maybe even better..


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 22, 2018)

If it were mine, I would use John's chain treads, with the cream side walls. 
The snakebellies do look cool on it though.
Heck you could put pink tires on it, and it would still be one of the coolest bikes on the cabe!


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I just had to refresh the pictures on to the new page.
> I can't get enough of this bad ass bike. Lol!View attachment 886989Blackwalls for sure!
> In fact, the results are so striking, that this beauty has now catapulted to the top of my all time favorite bike list.
> Awesome bike, Dude!




It's been on the top of my all time favorites since it appeared here!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 22, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> If it were mine, I would use John's chain treads, with the cream side walls.
> The snakebellies do look cool on it though.
> Heck you could put pink tires on it, and it would still be one of the coolest bikes on the cabe!



John's cream tires are on it in the first pictures.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> John's cream tires are on it in the first pictures.




I thought they might have been,  but it was hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Nearly a year later I change to the snake bellies I bought for this bike. Watcha think black or white walls?
> View attachment 886629
> 
> View attachment 886630
> ...



better than lookin' at a pin-up girl..... Hubba! Hubba!!


----------



## Barto (Oct 23, 2018)

Snake bellies = cool!


----------



## slick (Oct 23, 2018)

Needs the cream walls back on. Dark painted rims need whitewalls, light painted rims blackwalls, chrome rims blackwalls. I love snake belly tires and have a few nice pairs but it just makes the whole big disappear in my opinion. Too much black. Nothing to focus on but a black bike. The awesome rare tank gets lost in the darkness. Just my .02


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 24, 2018)

Killer bike Chad, I'm on the fence between the black wall and cream white wall. You do need a little contrast but man oh man what a killer blacked out look that is with the snake bellies.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2018)

Sometimes I forget to breathe when viewing this bike, Chad.  Everything about it is perfect. Anxiously awaiting the day you bring it for the Bluz Cruz. (I have a bib in the car for when you do bring it.) Simply gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 12, 2021)

Howdy

I honestly didn't expect this day to ever come. So much so as I even forgot what I actually was looking for.

When I first got the bike, the easiest route regarding the missing lights was throwing on chrome 6 ribs. Chrome matches EVERYTHING! And I already had one chrome 6 rib with some patina. I found a NOS light within a couple of weeks. So now I just needed to be on the lookout for another chrome 6 rib with patina to swap out the NOS light to match the bike.





NO knucklehead! You need to be looking out for the impossible: TWO RED Delta front loaders in matching patina that Also matches the patina of the bike.

So when @Krakatoa posted a matching set of TWO PINK Delta front loaders in matching patina, I didn't think too much about it.




A couple days go by and I think to check back on the Pink Delta's.. Dude! Those are the lights you are supposed to be looking for! They're  RED! You need to ask Nate if they're as pink as they look in his pictures.. 😍



















Thanks Nate!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 13, 2021)

OMG! Those red Deltas are the ticket. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 14, 2021)

Just when I start to catch my breath, you have to make my favorite bike even better.  😍  😍  😍


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks fellas! Can't believe its finally complete and super stoked with the results!  😍  😍


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks great Chad, congratulations!  One of the top bikes on the CABE!


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 8, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Howdy
> 
> I honestly didn't expect this day to ever come. So much so as I even forgot what I actually was looking for.
> 
> ...



Holy wow - that’s amazing 🤩


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 8, 2022)

OH YEAH THAT'S KELLER GRAT JOB ON THAT... 😍🥰😍🥰


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2022)

Looks like a Speedster tanker!


----------



## kreika (Sep 16, 2022)

mrg said:


> Looks like a Speedster tanker!
> View attachment 1696492



Interesting that both lights have no bezels. Pretty early on to be gutted?


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2022)

Maybe the dbl lights took more of a beating!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 17, 2022)

They could both be tanked speedsters. This photo unfortunately doesn't answer the Drop stand/butterfly stand debate .


----------

